# exmoor beast



## sarahpink (12 Aug 2010)

has anyone enetered this one? thinking of giving it a bash, will help me through the upcoming winter months with motivation to get out. done a 100km before, but thinking of pushing myself for the 100 mile one. 


http://www.exmoorbeast.org/index.php


----------



## Baggy (12 Aug 2010)

There's a thread just down the page here about the Beastie - I'm _not_ doing it (have another ride on the other side of the UK pencilled in!).


----------



## Lance Substrong (13 Aug 2010)

Baggy said:


> There's a thread just down the page here about the Beastie - I'm _not_ doing it (have another ride on the other side of the UK pencilled in!).


----------



## Lance Substrong (13 Aug 2010)

Are you crazy Baggy; you _"have another ride pencilled in."? _My advice is to reach for the eraser, rub out what you've pencilled in, ink in the Exmoor Beast and register your entry pronto. Believe me, I've ridden every year and it is, without doubt, THE, MUST-DO, end-of-season sportive. The route is awesome and ( whatever the weather ) the big occasion atmosphere is always a huge buzz. Those who tamed The Beast last year have been dining out on the incredible experience for the past 10 months.


----------



## oldroadman (13 Aug 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> Are you crazy Baggy; you _"have another ride pencilled in."? _My advice is to reach for the eraser, rub out what you've pencilled in, ink in the Exmoor Beast and register your entry pronto. Believe me, I've ridden every year and it is, without doubt, THE, MUST-DO, end-of-season sportive. The route is awesome and ( whatever the weather ) the big occasion atmosphere is always a huge buzz. Those who tamed The Beast last year have been dining out on the incredible experience for the past 10 months.



Steady now, it's only a 160km potter round the lumpiest bits of Devon!


----------



## tincaman (14 Aug 2010)

The Dartmoor Devil is on the same day

INFO

Shorter route and £20 cheaper, 2500m climbing


----------



## Threelionsbrian (14 Aug 2010)

tincaman said:


> The Dartmoor Devil is on the same day
> 
> INFO
> 
> Shorter route and £20 cheaper, 2500m climbing





I wish events didn't clash like this poor planning IMO. I know they attract slighty different types of riders but it's not good for those that like both. The Devil is well established at that date slot.


----------



## Lance Substrong (14 Aug 2010)

Threelionsbrian said:


> I wish events didn't clash like this poor planning IMO. I know they attract slighty different types of riders but it's not good for those that like both. The Devil is well established at that date slot.



Given the phenominally rapid growth in demand for organised rides, date clashes are now, unfortunately, inevitable. So, if it's about saving money, then go for the cheap option. The events didn't clash last year when The Devil - as well established as it is - attracted less than 200 entries, while The Beast topped 1700. As they say, you pays your money and you takes choice.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (14 Aug 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> Given the phenominally rapid growth in demand for organised rides, date clashes are now, unfortunately, inevitable. So, if it's about saving money, then go for the cheap option. The events didn't clash last year when The Devil - as well established as it is - attracted less than 200 entries, while The Beast topped 1700. As they say, you pays your money and you takes choice.



Its not about saving money, it's about a date clash and 2 events in the same area. Some people are actually capable of riding both types of event.


----------



## Baggy (15 Aug 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> The Devil - as well established as it is - attracted less than 200 entries, while The Beast topped 1700. As they say, you pays your money and you takes choice.


The Devil is limited to 200 entries though, with the inevitable result that there are always a few DNS on the day. Irrespective of the size of the field it is a shame when things clash as there aren't *that* many events in this neck of the woods (I hold my hand up to the fact the Exmouth Exodus clashed with the Dartmoor Classic this year, but there are only so many full moons in the year!).
I'm still not riding the Beast or the Devil this year though!


----------



## Lance Substrong (15 Aug 2010)

Baggy said:


> The Devil is limited to 200 entries though, with the inevitable result that there are always a few DNS on the day. Irrespective of the size of the field it is a shame when things clash as there aren't *that* many events in this neck of the woods (I hold my hand up to the fact the Exmouth Exodus clashed with the Dartmoor Classic this year, but there are only so many full moons in the year!).
> I'm still not riding the Beast or the Devil this year though!




It was Tincanman who raised the money issue, not I, and I don't want to fall out with anybody over date clashes and such. At the end of the day we're all bikies and passionate about our sport. The fact is, the two events in question are in different counties with their start / finish areas about 60 miles apart. Events can coexist in even closer proximity; witness the FORCE ride and Dartmoor Classic. The former, well established Topsham based event attracted a record 800 plus field this year, while the relatively new Dartmoor Classic still managed to attract over 2200. These figures surely demonstrate people are making a choice and some are now alternating which event they ride. With regard to the Exmouth Exodus, there was one rider who didn't see it as a clash with the Dartmoor Classic - he finished his overnight ride from Bristol and then went straight to the start of the Newton Abbot based event; crazy or what? Off with the lads now for a leisurely 100k with a pub lunch stop and the sun is shining; how lucky are we to be involved in the best sport in the world?

Cheers.


----------



## Baggy (15 Aug 2010)

Don't think anyone is trying to fall out with anyone - I fully appreciate sometimes things are going to clash and for event organisers, setting dates isn't always as straightforward as it looks, but still agree with Brian's sentiment that it's sometimes a bugger when things you fancy having a crack at clash. 



Lance Substrong said:


> With regard to the Exmouth Exodus, there was one rider who didn't see it as a clash with the Dartmoor Classic - he finished his overnight ride from Bristol and then went straight to the start of the Newton Abbot based event; crazy or what?


William...he even managed 15 mins of sleep in between rides!

Now back to the original topic...sarah seems to like hills, so think she might enjoy the 100k Beast...


----------



## Threelionsbrian (15 Aug 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> It was Tincanman who raised the money issue, not I, and I don't want to fall out with anybody over date clashes and such. At the end of the day we're all bikies and passionate about our sport. The fact is, the two events in question are in different counties with their start / finish areas about 60 miles apart. Events can coexist in even closer proximity; witness the FORCE ride and Dartmoor Classic. The former, well established Topsham based event attracted a record 800 plus field this year, while the relatively new Dartmoor Classic still managed to attract over 2200. These figures surely demonstrate people are making a choice and some are now alternating which event they ride. With regard to the Exmouth Exodus, there was one rider who didn't see it as a clash with the Dartmoor Classic - he finished his overnight ride from Bristol and then went straight to the start of the Newton Abbot based event; crazy or what? Off with the lads now for a leisurely 100k with a pub lunch stop and the sun is shining; how lucky are we to be involved in the best sport in the world?
> 
> Cheers.




It depends on the reasoning behind the clashes if it is purely financial then i would find it more annoying. In the case of the Exodus it is just one of those unfortunate things this year.


----------



## Nasawing (17 Aug 2010)

I'm going to give it [The Beast] a bash this year as my first major event. I've heard plenty of good things about the way its organised and I guess its that knowledge thats clinched it for me. Personally, as a newb, I think the fact that there's so much choice and a bit of competition between events is a fantastic thing! It means all of the organisers are trying harder than ever to lay on the best possible experience for the riders. It also reflects the success and growth of the sport - which can only be a good thing for all of us!

Anyone else reading this thread going to go? I checked up on The Beast website earlier and was amazed by the number of pre-registrations even this early on. Is that normal???


----------



## Lance Substrong (17 Aug 2010)

Nasawing said:


> I'm going to give it [The Beast] a bash this year as my first major event. I've heard plenty of good things about the way its organised and I guess its that knowledge thats clinched it for me. Personally, as a newb, I think the fact that there's so much choice and a bit of competition between events is a fantastic thing! It means all of the organisers are trying harder than ever to lay on the best possible experience for the riders. It also reflects the success and growth of the sport - which can only be a good thing for all of us!
> 
> Anyone else reading this thread going to go? I checked up on The Beast website earlier and was amazed by the number of pre-registrations even this early on. Is that normal???




I'm already entered along with about 500 others. With about 10 weeks to go, this is up on this time last year, when 1700 pre-registered. From now on, the list of riders builds steadily and then with a few weeks to go the rate dramatically increases as riders rush to get their entries in before the cut-off. Inevitably, some leave it too late and miss the boat. My advice is to get your entry in now and then you know your place is secure. It's a fantastic event which, I think, is one of the best in the country and I know you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nasawing (17 Aug 2010)

Thanks for your advice (on this and the other thread) - really apreciated. 

You know, reading some of the discussion about dates and clashes, its struck me that there's something a bit contradictory about the question of whether anyone would plan an event to clash 'for financial reasons'. Surely thats the last thing anyone would deliberately do? Afterall, regardless of which event gets the most registrations, the organiser would always lose some riders to the other event, and that would mean loss of revenue! Surely they'll always at least try at least to find a clear weekend? (not withstanding all of the other logistics that organising something as complex as this must entail...?)

Far more likely to me it seems is, like Baggy says, that there's simply only so many weekends in a year - and if they all become full of events which we have to choose between, then the only winners are us! ...I feel like a child in a sweet shop... (ie, spoilt for choice, not in a Mr Glitter kind of way ) 



Anyway, I'm really looking forward to it. Off onto the tarmac later this evening...


----------



## Threelionsbrian (17 Aug 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Thanks for your advice (on this and the other thread) - really apreciated.
> 
> You know, reading some of the discussion about dates and clashes, its struck me that there's something a bit contradictory about the question of whether anyone would plan an event to clash 'for financial reasons'. Surely thats the last thing anyone would deliberately do? Afterall, regardless of which event gets the most registrations, the organiser would always lose some riders to the other event, and that would mean loss of revenue! Surely they'll always at least try at least to find a clear weekend? (not withstanding all of the other logistics that organising something as complex as this must entail...?)
> 
> ...




The annoyance with the clashes is the lack of choice if two events are on the same day at the same time! The Devil could never challenge the Beast financially or numerically but is probably the perfect warm up for the beast. Sadly now that is not an option. Moving the beast forward a week also improves the weather chances a little also improving entries hence extra £. I was saddened when the classic moved and clashed with the force ride. Has anyone spotted the link or is it just coincidence?
This is my opinion and as this is a forum surely debate is healthy if civilised.


----------



## Lance Substrong (18 Aug 2010)

Threelionsbrian said:


> The annoyance with the clashes is the lack of choice if two events are on the same day at the same time! The Devil could never challenge the Beast financially or numerically but is probably the perfect warm up for the beast. Sadly now that is not an option. Moving the beast forward a week also improves the weather chances a little also improving entries hence extra £. I was saddened when the classic moved and clashed with the force ride. Has anyone spotted the link or is it just coincidence?
> This is my opinion and as this is a forum surely debate is healthy if civilised.



Threelinesbrian states he "_was saddened when the classic moved and clashed with the force ride_." He then _adds "Has anybody spotted the link or is it just coincidence?"

_Well I haven't spotted a link and can't therefore answere the question regarding the possibility of it being just coincidence. However my curiousity has been aroused by his question and would love to discover what the link is. Then perhaps I could give an opinion on the coincidence aspect. 

Hopefully Threelinesbrian will now post a reply uncovering the mystery and put us all in the picture.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (19 Aug 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> Threelinesbrian states he "_was saddened when the classic moved and clashed with the force ride_." He then _adds "Has anybody spotted the link or is it just coincidence?"
> 
> _Well I haven't spotted a link and can't therefore answere the question regarding the possibility of it being just coincidence. However my curiousity has been aroused by his question and would love to discover what the link is. Then perhaps I could give an opinion on the coincidence aspect.
> 
> Hopefully Threelinesbrian will now post a reply uncovering the mystery and put us all in the picture.



As keen as some people are to clash with other local events i would be very surprised to see the Dartmoor Classic and the Exmoor Beast clash, no matter how much decent weather would enhance the Beast.


----------



## Lance Substrong (20 Aug 2010)

Threelionsbrian said:


> As keen as some people are to clash with other local events i would be very surprised to see the Dartmoor Classic and the Exmoor Beast clash, no matter how much decent weather would enhance the Beast.



Why is that? Is it because they are both mass participation events?


----------



## Marcus Di-Vincenzo (23 Aug 2010)

HI All

Im Marcus the organiser of the Beast. Just to say thanks for some of the words on the forum, we do try to please all. Clashes as you al agree cant be helped, theres 190 or so events on the calendar now, thats more than there is Sundays. 

We do it for the right reasons also, not just to make money but to get bikes on the road and also raise some money while we are at it. This year its for a young ladies drugs to stay alive against Cancer so she can see her kids grow up for a little while longer. 

Thanks for taking the time to write and I hope to see you there in the fantastic warm dry day we know it will be 

Marcus


----------



## Threelionsbrian (23 Aug 2010)

Marcus, i hope you have a good day and hope your charity event raises lots of money for the young lady. I was on about local clashes obviously. I wasn't intending to ride either event this year but last year i thought seriously about riding both, it seems that is a thing of the past if the clash remains. I expect there were quite a few with the same plan. 

I applaud any measure that gets people out on their bikes and have no axe to grind with any event it just seems like you have a good product but are looking for a better weather slot. The Devil slot tends to attract it's fair share of weather though.


----------



## Nasawing (31 Aug 2010)

[QUOTE 1157620"]
Well then I have just signed up for the 100k, so I had better get my lazy, just back from a fortnights holiday in France lazy arse in gear 
[/quote]

Have you been ballasted with lots of fine cheese and wine then??!

Only 8 weeks to go!!! I had a nose at the site today and pre-registrations are already well over the 600 mark. Any other posters here going to be coming along?


----------



## vorsprung (1 Sep 2010)

I nearly entered the Exmoor Beast last year as I wanted to get a 100 miles in and thought it might be nice
But the event was "full" when I went to look, never mind
As it turned out I would have wasted my time because they canceled the 100 mile version due to the weather

To get the 100 miles in I rode to the start of the Dartmoor Devil 100km audax, did the ride and then got a lift back


----------



## sarahpink (3 Sep 2010)

im going to enter this with a friend:


----------



## Nasawing (5 Sep 2010)

sarahpink said:


> im going to enter this with a friend:



Cool - sounds like a chance to make lots of new friends ;-)


----------



## Marcus Di-Vincenzo (13 Sep 2010)

Hi

Marcus again for ThreelionsBrian

Sorry for the delay but I have been away. I am very sorry that we have clashed with the Devil, it wasn't my intention and I have been hacked off in the past when sportives crop up and clash with us. The best is on the same weekend as last year to be fair no change. it was on the 1st Nov last year and its on the 31st of Oct this year so its actually only one day. 

If i was to be completely honest and I mean to be, i didn't check or think because as far as i was concerned it was the same weekend, i will however check and talk to the Devil for next year and also ensure we help each other with the entries. 

So hands up from me on that one, but one question to throw to the floor, if this sportive thing keeps growing what is going to happen? We cant fit anymore in surely, will only the toughest survive? We don't do it just for the money and as i stated we also do part for charity but to do a sportive safely and well it costs well over 30K.

What say you guys?

Entries going well


----------



## Threelionsbrian (13 Sep 2010)

Marcus Di-Vincenzo said:


> Hi
> 
> Marcus again for ThreelionsBrian
> 
> ...




Marcus thanks for the reply, as i said no axe to grind and if genuine oversights(works both ways) these things happen. It was just it looked to me like another "big guy stomping" on the little guy sort of scenario especially after last years horrendous conditions. I let a earlier post wind me up and jumped in. I sincerely hope you get better weather and it is another big success. I just hope more of the local clashes can be avoided especially where it is the same type of riders that are likely to be involved. I was up in your mountains last week and they nearly killed me off so i'll have to lose a few stone before i have a go at taming the beast.

In answer to your question, IMO if an events identity is appealing enough to the riders they will come back, finance permitting. The poorer organised ones will soon get found out.


----------



## Nasawing (21 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1157627"]
If I was running one of these things, well I would just pick a weekend and go for it. Everything clashes with something.

If you did the weekend before it would clash with the KIMM wouldn't it? (Or whatever they call the KIMM nowadays) I tend to race pretty much the whole orienteering season, so any weekend would clash with something or other. Then there is the cyclocross season, the football and rugby seasons, hockey. The summer has more events, cricket blah blah blah You would never get a 'clash-free' weekend, especially as cyclists are the type to enjoy most sports in my experience.

Maybe a system needs to be bought in, similar to the regional Orienteering Federation or British Cycling arrangements, and the agreement is no clashes within a region on any given weekend?

A bigger clash this year was surely the Exmouth Exodus/Dartmoor Classic?

More importantly, have you flattened out that sodding route? I'm still feeling the effects of the holiday a bit 
[/quote]

Hahaha! Now I'm feeling guilty about the large Ruby Murray I polished off tonight ;-) . Mind you Maggot, look on the bright side, the weight of out bellies should help on the downhill sections at least.

Well, at least it sounds like the conspiracy theories have been straightened out. 

(Quick question for Marcus! - does anyone win a special prize if they spot The Exmoor Beast whilst RIDING the Exmoor Beast???!!! )

One last Newb question which I hope doesn't sound too stupid - but ought I to bring some lights? I'm, not sure what time I can realistically expect to come in, and I'm aware as well that I'm not sure what time it'll get dark come the 31st - so if I hit any delays on route, I don't want to end up flattening someone (or being flattened!)...


----------



## Baggy (21 Sep 2010)

Nasawing said:


> One last Newb question which I hope doesn't sound too stupid - but ought I to bring some lights?


Yep, the FAQs say to make sure you have lights, and the clocks go back on the 31st Oct this year.


----------



## Nasawing (22 Sep 2010)

Baggy said:


> Yep, the FAQs say to make sure you have lights, and the clocks go back on the 31st Oct this year.



Aha, and I've also read on their site that its possible to get some mist as well. Lights it is! (some one on another forum was advising otherwise, so I think I'll go and put them straight)


----------



## Lance Substrong (27 Sep 2010)

Given that the vast majority of the field will start and finish in the hours of daylight, I think only those who expect to finish as darknes approaches need a full set of lights. However, I think it wise to fit a rear light because, in poor daytime visibility, anything which alerts those coming up from behind has to add to rider safety.

Another choice, which was featured today in the Exmoor Beast Chronicle, relates to the ford which crosses the road after the first part of the Dunkery Beacon climb. Should you risk falling off by attempting to ride through it or take advantage of the nearby footbridge? Anybody got any experience or advice on this one?


----------



## Nasawing (27 Sep 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> Given that the vast majority of the field will start and finish in the hours of daylight, I think only those who expect to finish as darknes approaches need a full set of lights. However, I think it wise to fit a rear light because, in poor daytime visibility, anything which alerts those coming up from behind has to add to rider safety.
> 
> Another choice, which was featured today in the Exmoor Beast Chronicle, relates to the ford which crosses the road after the first part of the Dunkery Beacon climb. Should you risk falling off by attempting to ride through it or take advantage of the nearby footbridge? Anybody got any experience or advice on this one?



Cheers Lance. A water feature huh?! Now that's an interesting one... (I think I'll pack my armbands too!)


----------



## Nasawing (5 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Cheers Lance. A water feature huh?! Now that's an interesting one... (I think I'll pack my armbands too!)



There's a bit about the water in the last edition of The Beast The Chronicle. The piece seems to be recommending being brave and going through it rather than wasting time going around. At least there's plenty of surface water lying in deep puddles here in Wiltshire after all the rain, so I'm going to get some practice in... ;-)


----------



## Spartak (7 Oct 2010)

Rode the Beast last year, was entered for the 100 mile but alas it was cancelled ! So rode the 100 km and boy was i glad of that. Great ride though, I'll never forget the climb up to Dunkery !!!
Riding the 100 km again this year - hoping to beat my time of last year 5 hrs 12 mins. Would like to get under 5 hours  

(I walked over the bridge)


----------



## Nasawing (11 Oct 2010)

Hehehe! Think I might risk the full 'wash and go' on the ford... Did you see their article about hill climbing? (Dunno what time I'm aiming for - but in one piece and before dark will suffice I think!)

They're calling a close to registrations on the 23rd according to the website. Looks to be proving popular.


----------



## Lance Substrong (12 Oct 2010)

Good on yer Nasawing, a man (?) after my own heart; I'll be up for a full 'wash and go'. I'll need to take advantage at any point where I can save a few minutes as I bid to get inside the bronze standard time. Come on Beastie, bring it on, cause I'm ready to really tame you this time.


----------



## Ian H (13 Oct 2010)

Marcus Di-Vincenzo said:


> Hi
> 
> Marcus again for ThreelionsBrian
> 
> Sorry for the delay but I have been away. I am very sorry that we have clashed with the Devil, it wasn't my intention and I have been hacked off in the past when sportives crop up and clash with us. The best is on the same weekend as last year to be fair no change. it was on the 1st Nov last year and its on the 31st of Oct this year so its actually only one day.



The Dartmoor Devil is always on the last Sunday of the month. The full Audax calendar can be found at www.audax.uk.net. You can find the _serious_ events there as well.


----------



## Nasawing (13 Oct 2010)

Ian H said:


> The Dartmoor Devil is always on the last Sunday of the month. The full Audax calendar can be found at www.audax.uk.net. You can find the _serious_ events there as well.



So, you think the Dartmoor Devil isn't serious then?


----------



## Lance Substrong (14 Oct 2010)

I think Ian H is implying that 'The Beast' isn't a serious event. If so, how wrong can he be? Just ask anybody who completed last year's ride. And serious isn't just about how tough a route is, it's also a reflection on how well organised the event is. Despite last year's external challenges, which the organisers addressed magnificently, over 1200 are already signed up to have another go this time. So, I think, it's safe to say 'The Beast' is a very serious event, in every sense of the word. Only 17 days to go now so, if you've not already entered, come along and join us - if you like serious events.


----------



## Baggy (14 Oct 2010)

...and _I_ think Ian means that compared to 300k, 400k, 600k and 1000k Audax rides, neither the Dartmoor Devil or the Beast are 'serious' rides - and in that context, I'd agree with him!


----------



## Threelionsbrian (14 Oct 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> it's also a reflection on how well organised the event is. Despite last year's external challenges, which the organisers addressed magnificently,



Don't think there was much choice although i was  surprised it went ahead at all in those conditions. I suppose with that outlay cancellation would have been too expensive?


----------



## Ian H (15 Oct 2010)

Baggy said:


> ...and _I_ think Ian means that compared to 300k, 400k, 600k and 1000k Audax rides, neither the Dartmoor Devil or the Beast are 'serious' rides - and in that context, I'd agree with him!


----------



## Nasawing (15 Oct 2010)

Good grief! Those are some serious distances! Mind you, difficult to fit in one day .


----------



## Ian H (15 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Good grief! Those are some serious distances! Mind you, difficult to fit in one day .



Only 600 and above, though I have done 600km in less than a day.


----------



## Lance Substrong (17 Oct 2010)

The best I've ridden in the hours of daylight is a tad over 400k; approx 30k ride out to the start of a 12 hour time trial, 340k + in the event and 30k back home. But I think it's more about the climbing demands of the route, rather than distance, that determine how serious an event is. In this respect the Exmoor Beast is a good example so why not give it a go. With only six days left before entries close and approaching 1300 places already filled, this is again going to be the biggest end-of-season sportive. I'm aiming to put the final serious miles in this week and then start tapering off in the week before the ride. The long term weather forecast suggests cold but dry with westerly winds improving the temperature by the day of the ride. Hope to see you there for another memorable riding experience.


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> The best I've ridden in the hours of daylight is a tad over 400k; approx 30k ride out to the start of a 12 hour time trial, 340k + in the event and 30k back home. But I think it's more about the climbing demands of the route, rather than distance, that determine how serious an event is. In this respect the Exmoor Beast is a good example so why not give it a go. With only six days left before entries close and approaching 1300 places already filled, this is again going to be the biggest end-of-season sportive. I'm aiming to put the final serious miles in this week and then start tapering off in the week before the ride. The long term weather forecast suggests cold but dry with westerly winds improving the temperature by the day of the ride. Hope to see you there for another memorable riding experience.



I'm sure it's a really fun ride, but I couldn't take a sportif that seriously. Anyway, I have a previous engagement with the Dartmoor Devil - when I should earn my "666", at which point, according to Vorsprung, the world will end. 

And next year, of course, is another Paris-Brest-Paris.


----------



## Marcus Di-Vincenzo (17 Oct 2010)

Hi Guys

Are sportives sposed to be as crazy as 400km? Those events are real life time challenges and a sportive is designed just to get riders on the road. 

So question, I was talking to someone today about the UCI now about to classify Sportives. The Beat has everything but the weather, the question is

What is the definition of a Cyclo Sportive?

I don't think anyone really has made that definition yet and for the good of the survival maybe we should. What do you think. ?

Marcus


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2010)

Most people I know do them as light relief from racing. 

Some think there's potentially a problem in that cycle racing on the public highway is regulated by law in the UK. It could be argued that sportifs, by publishing finish times, breach those laws. This is only likely to be tested if there's a serious incident during an event. There is also concern that sportifs attract cyclists with little in the way of group riding skills, some of whom think they are in a race. 

The positives are that they're a great day out on the bike with a pre-planned route and no self-sufficiency required.


----------



## Nasawing (18 Oct 2010)

> Most people I know do them as light relief from racing.



'Light relief'???' Lol! Excuse me for saying so, but you're sounding rather sniffy! And how many of the rest of us mere mortals know people who regularly race? There aren't that many full on races in the UK calendar open to ordinary people for precisely the reasons you illustrate. Besides, I'm uncomfortable with that kind of elitism. Excuse me for making my point as a total newb, but it seems to me that cycling as an _inclusive sport_ can only benefit from events which are more about the personal challenges presented by a course. The people I've spoken to regarding The Beast and other sportives are doing them to beat geography and to meet challenges they've set themselves. Thats 'winning' - its not the principal of finishing ahead of Johnny X Y or Z.

As for posting event times - next 'the some' your refer to will be telling me that uncle Bob can't boast to uncle Frank that he managed to get down the A420 in 1 hour without some nameless bureaucrat telling him that his insurance is void as it was obvious he was 'racing'. The people I know who've ridden sportives look at the times do it to rate their performance against the targets THEY set _themselves. 
_
Like I say, I'm the newb, but I'd say horses for courses. Have your races - let the rest have their sportives. I think we should concentrate on the positives.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (18 Oct 2010)

Not light relief for all of us, but a more relaxed point and pedal ride day with gear selection the only quandry. Sometimes the elements are a challenge like last year on the beat,best,beast whatever it's called: which in itself makes times irrelevant. A challenge to a newb they certainly would be especially the 100 milers. Unfortunately to a large proportion of riders (wannabe racers) they are perceived as races which has knock on effects. Anyway entries will close soon and our PR friend  will update us shortly on how manys entered.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> 'Light relief'???' Lol! Excuse me for saying so, but you're sounding rather sniffy!



Not at all. 


> As for posting event times - next 'the some' your refer to will be telling me that uncle Bob can't boast to uncle Frank that he managed to get down the A420 in 1 hour without some nameless bureaucrat telling him that his insurance is void...



I don't wish to get into an argument, however there is the question of what legally constitutes a road race - and sportifs are sailing a bit close to the wind. Try it yourself by listing the differences between the two. I don't want to ban sportifs - they're fun to ride - but equally I don't want an incident that blows up in our faces and results in a clampdown on all forms of cycling.


----------



## Nasawing (18 Oct 2010)

Sure thing Ian - I couldn't agree more. Any sport relies on a degree of self regulation from its participants. That's why I think its best to opt for a sportive with an established record and a high degree of responsibility on behalf of the organisers. I did a bit of shopping around before I found this one. I'd urge anyone else thinking of riding one to do exactly the same.

As I say, I'm just the newb here, but it seems to me that this sort of conflict arises in every sport - I used to kite buggy, and we had exactly the same arguments and debates between the official racers and the people who wanted to participate in sporting events which had an element of challenge. Again, the 'serious' racers felt threatened by the 'hoi poloi' mucking things up for them - but at the same time, the success and growth of the sport was actually about the ordinary riders, not the relatively small numbers of highly competitive speedsters with all the state of the art kit. The supreme irony in that sport was that the 'serious incident' which messed things up for everyone when it finally happened, occurred at a proper organised and official _race_ event, when a woman was killed by a land yacht at Lytham St Annes. Don't forget Ian, it might just as easily happen that way round in cycling too.

ANYWAY, all of this contention and doom out of the way - personally, I'm looking forward to a cracking event!


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> ...The supreme irony in that sport was that the 'serious incident' which messed things up for everyone when it finally happened, occurred at a proper organised and official _race_ event, when a woman was killed by a land yacht at Lytham St Annes. Don't forget Ian, it might just as easily happen that way round in cycling too.



A brief response: there are serious accidents most years in cycle racing. But by 'legal' I mean the 1968 act of parliament, not a few cycling officials.

But, as you say:-


> ANYWAY, all of this contention and doom out of the way - personally, I'm looking forward to a cracking event!



I hope the weather's kind to you (not least because I'll be on Dartmoor the same day  ). Living locally I've been on both moors in some wonderfully atrocious conditions.


----------



## oldroadman (18 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Sure thing Ian - I couldn't agree more. Any sport relies on a degree of self regulation from its participants. That's why I think its best to opt for a sportive with an established record and *a high degree of responsibility on behalf of the organisers.* I did a bit of shopping around before I found this one. I'd urge anyone else thinking of riding one to do exactly the same.
> 
> As I say, I'm just the newb here, but it seems to me that this sort of conflict arises in every sport - I used to kite buggy, and we had exactly the same arguments and debates between the official racers and the people who wanted to participate in sporting events which had an element of challenge. Again, the 'serious' racers felt threatened by the 'hoi poloi' mucking things up for them - but at the same time, the success and growth of the sport was actually about the ordinary riders, not the relatively small numbers of highly competitive speedsters with all the state of the art kit. The supreme irony in that sport was that the 'serious incident' which messed things up for everyone when it finally happened, occurred at a proper organised and official _race_ event, when a woman was killed by a land yacht at Lytham St Annes. Don't forget Ian, it might just as easily happen that way round in cycling too.
> 
> ANYWAY, all of this contention and doom out of the way - personally, I'm looking forward to a cracking event!



Indeed you are right, and along with this goes the same degree of responsibility by the riders. There are quite a few sportives who actually refer to their event as a race on their website...so what do the newer riders think? You guess. An example, stopping to help a couple of people who had tangled in a narrow lane who had tangled and fallen during a sportif, round the corner come a group of about 20 going flat out, then as they are slightly slowed, getting the "get out of the f-ing way you.....we're racing".
Not the best thing to do when the old soldier was on his moto and knew exactly where they were going! This is precisely the sort of incident to alienate a kind member of the public who may have been me..
So juts let's please enjoy, accept events for what they are, and behave in a way that brings credit to the sport. Enough misguided people already go on about "lycra louts", no need to confirm it!


----------



## young dog (21 Oct 2010)

I don't wish to sound as though I am going against the flow. I have looked at the Exmoor Beast and can see that it is very tough, but certainly not the toughest.
For those of you that like a challenge then next years Le terrier has a 102 mile route- namely Le terrier HC. HC standing for beyond categorisation.
Is it a challenge or a step to far?


----------



## Lance Substrong (21 Oct 2010)

young dog said:


> I don't wish to sound as though I am going against the flow. I have looked at the Exmoor Beast and can see that it is very tough, but certainly not the toughest.
> For those of you that like a challenge then next years Le terrier has a 102 mile route- namely Le terrier HC. HC standing for beyond categorisation.
> Is it a challenge or a step to far?



No event is a step too far if you've properly prepared for it; if you haven't then you shouldn't enter. 'The Beast' doesn't claim to be the toughest but, you do need to be fairly fit if you're going to get round without being too distressed.

Answers to two postings above:

Numbers of riders entered for 'The Beast' now nearly 1300.

Defenition of a sportive (not mine) voiced by others _*"An event which delivers the professional racing experience - without the racing."*_


----------



## Ian H (22 Oct 2010)

You just know that quote didn't come from anyone who's actually raced.


----------



## Nasawing (22 Oct 2010)

Why the supercilious tone? You have your races - go enjoy them. Why have a downer on a form of event which suits us poor 'lesser' beings? (ie. the ones without a small mortgages worth of equipment, or who are the wrong size shape or age to ever aspire to fast times or the 'joy' of beating others). If sportives are of no interest to you, go find a thread or forum which caters for your more exclusive tastes.

Elitism which transcends into snobbery is the enemy of any inclusive sport. Expressed like that, its also in danger of sounding rude.


----------



## Ian H (22 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Why the supercilious tone? You have your races - go enjoy them. Why have a downer on a form of event which suits us poor 'lesser' beings? (ie. the ones without a small mortgages worth of equipment, or who are the wrong size shape or age to ever aspire to fast times or the 'joy' of beating others). If sportives are of no interest to you, go find a thread or forum which caters for your more exclusive tastes.
> 
> Elitism which transcends into snobbery is the enemy of any inclusive sport. Expressed like that, its also in danger of sounding rude.



You misunderstand. I don't 'have a downer' on sportifs. I do have a problem with people who treat them as races and ride aggressively and dangerously. If you want to race, then do it properly. If you want to ride a sportif, or any other event on the public highway, then ride considerately and according to the normal rules of the road.


----------



## Lance Substrong (23 Oct 2010)

In defining a sportive as: *"An event which delivers the professional racing experience - without the racing.", *I think what the originator of the statement was trying to say was, not that you could go mad on open roads, but that the experience was a lot more than you'd get on an unorganised ride. 

In a professionally staged sportive: -
*You sign-on at the start. You have to display your rider number. You line up at the start and depart in a big bunch, Your riding time is being recorded, You don't need to take a map because often a route card is provided and it is way-marked and marshalled. There are feeeding stations (although not zones were musettes are handed-up). There are back-up vehicles - motos, technical support, paramedics, broom wagons. You cross the finishing line, The riders' times are published. There are ride completion rewards.


* 

​


----------



## Nasawing (28 Oct 2010)

Ok Ian - my appols if I misunderstood. I'm new to all of this (and as a result, highly enthusiastic). Mind you, lets see if I'm so sanguine after the weekend!

Thanks to all for tips and advice in this and the other threads. 

To all those taking part - good luck, have fun and maybe see you for a pint after!


----------



## Ian H (28 Oct 2010)

Nasawing said:


> Ok Ian - my appols if I misunderstood. I'm new to all of this (and as a result, highly enthusiastic). Mind you, lets see if I'm so sanguine after the weekend!
> 
> Thanks to all for tips and advice in this and the other threads.
> 
> To all those taking part - good luck, have fun and maybe see you for a pint after!



Have a good one. I shall be grinding my way around Dartmoor. The weather's looking a bit iffy,


----------



## mrwenger (29 Oct 2010)

Anyone from the Swindon area cycling this?


----------



## Baggy (29 Oct 2010)

Ian H said:


> Have a good one. I shall be grinding my way around Dartmoor. The weather's looking a bit iffy,


Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Fattman (30 Oct 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> Another choice, which was featured today in the Exmoor Beast Chronicle, relates to the ford which crosses the road after the first part of the Dunkery Beacon climb. Should you risk falling off by attempting to ride through it or take advantage of the nearby footbridge? Anybody got any experience or advice on this one?



FWIW, I have seen people scoot happily across the ford and others scoot happily halfway - to end up on their arses/sides/backs in the middle. If you've got silky bike handling skills (I haven't!) you could chance it but 70 miles with your shoes full of river water might be pretty unpleasant.

Something I would flag up and I think could possibly do with a little more highlighting (Marcus, if you're still following this?) is the cattle grid further back near the bottom of the same climb. It's under trees and on a gradient and vicious slippery and we saw a lot of people hitting the deck last year. I reckon it could be the scene of something nasty cos of the way you could snag an arm in the grid and crack a bone. Getting off and walking round is definitely an option here (you probably won't be going at much more than walking pace at that point anyhow!)

Both those are just comments on two gotchas in an otherwise pretty singular event. That Dunkery climb is a bugger anyways, and with the heavy Autumnal Exmoor weather it is a great physical and mental challenge - enjoy!

Matt


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2010)

Fattman said:


> FWIW, I have seen people scoot happily across the ford and others scoot happily halfway - to end up on their arses/sides/backs in the middle. If you've got silky bike handling skills (I haven't!) you could chance it but 70 miles with your shoes full of river water might be pretty unpleasant.
> 
> Something I would flag up and I think could possibly do with a little more highlighting (Marcus, if you're still following this?) is the cattle grid further back near the bottom of the same climb. It's under trees and on a gradient and vicious slippery and we saw a lot of people hitting the deck last year. I reckon it could be the scene of something nasty cos of the way you could snag an arm in the grid and crack a bone. Getting off and walking round is definitely an option here (you probably won't be going at much more than walking pace at that point anyhow!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartak (31 Oct 2010)

Sorry about last post hit the wrong button !

Great ride today, not much rain although misty early on.
Was aiming to beat my time from last year 5 hrs 12 mins, at the first feed station didn't think I would manage this but kept grinding on and got back in 4 hrs 36 mins ! A silver finish and 1 minute short of a gold finish - something to aim for next year !


----------



## mrwenger (1 Nov 2010)

sparEtyre said:


> Sorry about last post hit the wrong button !
> 
> Great ride today, not much rain although misty early on.
> Was aiming to beat my time from last year 5 hrs 12 mins, at the first feed station didn't think I would manage this but kept grinding on and got back in 4 hrs 36 mins ! A silver finish and 1 minute short of a gold finish - something to aim for next year !



Wow quick time! 
It was only my second sportive ever but i loved every minute of it, although I did see at least 3 people fall foul of the cattle grid! and could hear the crunching sound of others falling of behind...ouch


----------



## Spartak (11 Nov 2010)

What happened ? Plenty of talk before the event, but very little since ! Are people still recovering ?


----------



## Lance Substrong (12 Nov 2010)

sparEtyre said:


> What happened ? Plenty of talk before the event, but very little since ! Are people still recovering ?



If you look at this thread, it's had nearly 3100 views but only 70 odd posts from a small number of repeat posters. Therefore poassible less than 2% are prepared to contribute.

Given that The Beast had just over 1000 starters - and only a small minority have probably ever heard of CycleChat - it's no surprise there's been little activity on this thread.

For my money, it was a really great event, which I thoroughly enjoyed and will be back next year to give it another go. In the meantime, there was talk of the organisers putting on another sportive in the area, to be known as The Exmoor Beauty and run in the summer. Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Spartak (14 Nov 2010)

Lance Substrong said:


> If you look at this thread, it's had nearly 3100 views but only 70 odd posts from a small number of repeat posters. Therefore poassible less than 2% are prepared to contribute.
> 
> Given that The Beast had just over 1000 starters - and only a small minority have probably ever heard of CycleChat - it's no surprise there's been little activity on this thread.
> 
> For my money, it was a really great event, which I thoroughly enjoyed and will be back next year to give it another go. In the meantime, there was talk of the organisers putting on another sportive in the area, to be known as The Exmoor Beauty and run in the summer. Can't wait to hear more.



Yes, I also heard about the planned Beauty ride in the summer  

I will look forward to my half of 'Exmoor Beauty' ale after the event, heres hoping its as good as the 'Exmoor Beast' ale that was available after this years event , 6.6 % ABV Crikey


----------

